

Ask HN: Does the right way to share HN/Reddit/news exist? - azinman2

This question is a bit bigger than HN&#x2F;Reddit&#x2F;news, but for the purposes of discussion it suffices. Do you share (non-broadcast) what you see on HN&#x2F;Reddit with others, and if so, how? Email? Text? What percent of the time do you see stuff that you would share but don&#x27;t want to burden people with email, or want to send to 4 diff people but without a group chat? Seems like there&#x27;s a missing communications channel, but perhaps that&#x27;s just me so I&#x27;m asking to find out!
======
r_singh
I'm one of the more recent users of HN and after I started liking the content
I saw here I thought of this too.

I would really like to use an HN/Reddit like application restricted to
different networks of people that I know to share news/content that they would
enjoy or benefit from. But then I thought perhaps that's only because I don't
use facebook much and my friends/colleagues don't use twitter much.

Most of my friends/colleagues have started sharing a lot of news content on
their facebook recently. So I guess some people (at least here in Mumbai) are
sharing what they see on HN/Reddit/other with others via Facebook.

As for me, I often share articles that I like with others via email or text
depending on the person I'm sending it too. My dad uses email for doing this
too (maybe because he doesn't use facebook at all).

I guess there may be a missing communication channel for people who don't use
facebook much. Tweets seem to get lost in the crowd of thousands of other
tweets people see on their twitter stream.

I would use an HN/Reddit restricted to networks of people I know. But they
would have to be really active in order to make it as good.

